# Reel rollers grinder finder launch



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Reelrollers has a new search function for finding companies that offer reel grinding services. Thanks to Lee at ReelRollers &#128077;&#127995; You can find it at 
https://reelrollers.com/grinder-finder/
You can also register any that you know of as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great idea! Thanks @Reelrollers!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@Reelrollers always thinking outside the box. Nice! I've used the one listed in my zip code, they did a great job.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Very good idea, especially once one has exhausted any contacts like a golf course maintenance group.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Austinite said:


> @Reelrollers always thinking outside the box. Nice! I've used the one listed in my zip code, they did a great job.


Great to hear from you! Hope you're doing well!

I have to give credit to the guys who work with me Andrew and Eric. Our plan was to launch the site in a few weeks, but during our testing today some customers found it before we made our big push to dealers to build the database up.

It's a win win in our minds. Reel mower owners can find local shops and local shops can promote their business. The goal for us is to make reel mowing easier and hopefully share the passion with others looking for a great lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

would be awesome to populate other places that will grind reels and allow others to post what they use.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

If you build it… they will come…

That's our plan, ha. Today another 7 shops registered. Let's have some fun with this…

@Austinite i know you're supportive of the new resource, but for fun if we reach 100+ shops (legit shops) by 9/1/22, I'll fly to Austin, mow your yard with that Allett, and dinner is on me. You just have to take me for a ride in one of those fast cars always in your garage!

Good excuse to see you. let me know where to make reservations the week of 9/12.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> If you build it… they will come…
> 
> That's our plan, ha. Today another 7 shops registered. Let's have some fun with this…
> 
> ...


Lol. Deal. Hope it works. Been too long man! Last time i had lat 36. Now its Celebration. We can have a striping contest.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

100+ shops doing reel grinding across the US would be a game changer for sure


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think it's worthwhile to see if certain golf courses would entertain having their info for the supers on there that wouldnt mind making some extra $$ doing work.

I know I've been told by an employee himself that their maintenance guy would be more than happy to help, and can grind reels and bed knives.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I think it's worthwhile to see if certain golf courses would entertain having their info for the supers on there that wouldnt mind making some extra $$ doing work.
> 
> I know I've been told by an employee himself that their maintenance guy would be more than happy to help, and can grind reels and bed knives.


I think it depends on the size of the course. I have a head mechanic who doesn't want any side jobs, but he'll do my work. He's told me to never share his info.

The superintendent made me wait six months until after all the equipment was sharpened before he would give me the contact info for this mechanic.

Building a relationship with these contacts is essential to owning a greensmower. I know if I drop it off...I am getting it back the next day.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's worthwhile to see if certain golf courses would entertain having their info for the supers on there that wouldnt mind making some extra $$ doing work.
> ...


Oh for sure, that's why I would be hesitant to have this as some open black book anyone could update with out some verifications and someone accepting. I wouldn't share my resource without checking first.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Oh for sure, that's why I would be hesitant to have this as some open black book anyone could update with out some verifications and someone accepting. I wouldn't share my resource without checking first.


For sure...Rod Luber near OKC does work out of his garage. He's told me that he doesn't want just anybody showing up at his house! So, I doubt he would want to be on that listing as well.

It's weird how getting someone to sharpen a reel requires you being a friend of a friend with a secret handshake!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is there a way to note if they do relief grinds or not?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We will add more categories over time. We didn't want it to be too daunting to have shops register.

We're up to 30 shops already.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> We will add more categories over time. We didn't want it to be too daunting to have shops register.
> 
> We're up to 30 shops already.


Anyone in the Northeast? NJ area?


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

@Reelrollers How can one submit a company they know does reel grinding in the area they are in?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

You can send us a quick email and we'll add them.

[email protected]


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Also looking for NJ


----------



## battleboro (Jan 3, 2021)

@Reelrollers I seem to recall a special grind on the Swardman you sold me and that is why I went with the sharpening service you provided at the time. What kind of set-up/machine/grind description could I use to ask local shops in my area if they can sharpen my Swardman reel?

Thanks.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

You really have several options.

You can mail your reel to Reel Works who will put a fresh spin grind on the tee.

You can check locally if there are shops who offer a spin grinding service

You can replace the bedknife and adjust the reel as a mid season "pick me up" because ultimately it is the bedknife which cuts the grass.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

This is so awesome. I did see this before it was officially released and there wasn't any options near me. Now there is one that is not far from me. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Saints said:


> This is so awesome. I did see this before it was officially released and there wasn't any options near me. Now there is one that is not far from me. Thanks for doing this.


We just surpassed 65 shops over the weekend. Now if we can just get some shops from the north to sign up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Reelrollers as the tool grows it would be cool to be able to customize/expand the search radius.


----------



## Iceman01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Pretty much worthless feature unless you live close to a shop. Need to be able to adjust search radius! I already knew there was no shops "close" to me.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I see one in upstate NY making it the first one in the NorthEast...come on JERSEY!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

battleboro said:


> @Reelrollers I seem to recall a special grind on the Swardman you sold me and that is why I went with the sharpening service you provided at the time. What kind of set-up/machine/grind description could I use to ask local shops in my area if they can sharpen my Swardman reel?
> 
> Thanks.


The swardman, Allett, and many greens mowers have a spin grind on them (not relief). You can check local shops or mail the reel to Reel Works to be sharpened.


----------

